# Reinstall pkg on upgrade from 9.3 to 10.0



## mix_room (Sep 26, 2014)

I updated a 9.3 machine to 10.0, now I keep getting messages that implore me to run `"pkg-static install -f pkg"`, but that does not solve the problem. It seems as though nothing happens when I do.
Output and commands below. 
What is the issue that I am facing? 


```
root@HOST:/home/USER # pkg upgrade
pkg: Warning: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```


```
root@HOST:/home/USER # pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg-static: Warning: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 1 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        pkg-1.3.7

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Reinstalling pkg-1.3.7: 100%
```


```
root@HOST:/home/USER # pkg upgrade
pkg: Warning: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

Can you post the output of `pkg -vv`?


----------



## mix_room (Sep 26, 2014)

```
pkg -vv
pkg: Warning: Major version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Version                 : 1.3.7
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-9";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "freebsd:9:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
DISABLE_MTREE = false;
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
>
```


```
> uname -a
FreeBSD HOSTNAME.local 10.0-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Mon Sep 15 14:35:52 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Hmm, that does look very very odd. pkg isn't recognizing the upgrade.


----------



## mix_room (Oct 5, 2014)

This issue magically resolved itself after a couple of unnecessary reboots. 
I have no idea what happened.


----------

